# Anybody waiting for JSv status confirmation?



## ElecktraKing (Mar 9, 2016)

Is there anybody who is waiting for JSV status from consulate ?
If yes , to which consulate you have applied ?
and how many days are over ?
Please share.


----------



## ElecktraKing (Mar 9, 2016)

Please reply if anybody waiting.


----------

